# Jan 6 Aqua Viva, wahoo, swordfish



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Craig and I made a quick decision to head offshore after reviewing the forecast on Thursday. Notice a real nice temp break and color change around the elbow and generally flowing the 100 fathom. Still had some loose ends at the office on Friday so it was a mad dash to get things caught up so we could bolt on Friday. Ended up hittin Perdido pass around 1PM on Friday and dropped lines 4 miles north of the Elbow around 2:30 PM. As soon as we reached the Elbow we had the short corner rod go off. This was while I was neck deep in rigging squid for swordfishing later that night. Look up and short corner didn’t get hooked up but saw a fish on the rigger. White was all over the rigger but couldn’t get him hooked up. Get the baits reset and turn back around. 5 minutes later he’s back on the rigger and comes out of the water sideways. This created a lot slack in the line and ended up getting twisted in the rigger clip. Line breaks and we’re pissed. Can’t believe this is going down in January ! 
Lift up our pride from the deck and get the lines reset. Continue to head west along the 100 fathom as I wanted to get as close as I could to the steps for the night sword bite. 30 minutes later short flat goes off again. My new banana Prometheius 50 got nailed. Leader is cut up and wahoo is suspect. Keep going…15 minutes later shotgun goes off but this time hook finds mark. Make short work of a 35lb wahoo. What a blast with just two people. 




Sorry for the length of the video. Didn't have time to edit. 
Continue to push west. It’s not long and the sun fades ending our 2.5 hour trolling adventure. Set up in 800 feet of water just south of a nice ledge. Put two baits out with one around 300 and the other just shy of 200. Not 15 minutes pass and the deep rod bows over. I grab the rod and make quick work of a nice sword. 









Get the baits back out. 20 minutes pass and deep rod goes off again. Hook pulls just shy of the boat. 1-1 for swords. 
Again reset the baits. 15 minutes later deep rod goes off again. This time its screaming. Craig gets settled in and it’s a battle. Unexpectedly and during a screaming run the line breaks. Bummer. All of this is going down before 6:30PM. 
It’s not long and sharks show up in force. Tried to move a few miles down the ledge. 5 minutes later we got 10 sharks circling the boat. Decided to call it and head back in…Made it to the dock before midnight. 
Awesome trip for just a few hours trolling and swordfishing. Can’t believe this is January. Water was 72 degrees and blue. Can’t wait to get back out. 
Keith – Aqua Viva


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome trip!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

wahoo and a sword...that's sounds like a dream trip to me ...good job fellows and thanks for the video & read...

looks like some good team work goin' on...


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Whatever.........


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice!!!!! is that your new combo in the background!!!!!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Chris....shoulda took off....

Jim...I haven't yet put line on the new reel. 

KJ


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Now that's the way to do it! Especially in January!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I wish I could've Keith, but I couldn't ask Mike for more time off especially after missing time last week for unfortunate reasons.

Great fish guys.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSB1E4xlO0w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on another awesome trip!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great trip guys. thanks for the report.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Love the excitement! That's the way it is supposed to be!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

The sword drought is over, I haven't had a fish pull drag off a 50 like that in a long while. I don't how we could have contained the blood to keep the sharks away. They showed up about an hour after we boated your fish,then they were there 1.5 miles away when we thought we would move to get away from them..........Oh yea I forgot how good swordfish tasted.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

great report and team work, awesome catch, well done guys, thanks for sharing


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

pretty work fellas!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice work! Craig kinda looks like Tom Hanks on Cast Away with that beard!


----------

